# Minack Theatre Porthcurno Cornwall UK



## Synergy (Jul 9, 2004)

I make the pilgrimage home to Cornwall every year and The Minack Theatre is a place I always try to visit. Its an outside Theatre carved out of the side of a cliff and sits in what I think is some of the most beautiful coastline in the UK. When I was a small child I was taken to see a performance but didnt enjoy it much because the seats were uncomfortable!

 Its one of those special places I always try to go to. Sitting there in the sunshine, its like you can feel your stresses being melted away and replaced by tranquillity and happiness! Around you, you can hear birds singing, and the sea gently crashing against the coast and always theres that lovely warm sea breeze...thats if the weather is fine of course!

To get there and for any other information you can visit their site at     www.minack.co.uk 

It would be impossible to leave this place without even accidentally taking a gorgeous picture, this one is a fairly common angle taken as you walk down towards the stage. If you do go, as you enter the Minack from the car park, theres also a coastal path to the left you can take, which offers lovely views of Porthcurno beach too.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 9, 2004)

That looks awesome.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vonnagy (Jul 9, 2004)

lovely, wish i knew about the place when i was in the UK 4 years ago!


----------



## Scurra (Jan 14, 2005)

I've been there... I spend a fair amount of time around Cornwall as my mum grew up there... It is a lovely spot and recently they have started offering more comfortable seating options...


----------



## dalebe (Jun 10, 2005)

What a fantastic place cornwall is, we go for a holiday there every year, my brother lives there in a place called helston, but i have never visited the minack theatre, that is on my list of priorities this year.


----------



## ©AnderGraph (Jun 10, 2005)

i grew up in cornwall (although im not cornish)  i lived there for about 14 years, loved it but have not been back since the day i left

thanks for the memories!


----------

